# Yahoo in Ubuntu?



## suyashpandit (Feb 5, 2008)

can i use yahoo messenger in ubuntu???

i really need yahoo..


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 5, 2008)

haven't you tried pidgin ??


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

Its not possible.. Use pidgin instead...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

suyashpandit said:


> can i use yahoo messenger in ubuntu???
> 
> i really need yahoo..


Yes, head here and install the debian version: *messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php

But unlike its windows counterpart, it much feature restricted in Linux/Unix-based systems. Its also very old and yahoo has never bothered to update it. If you are looking for simple chatting, then the built in Pidgin is sufficient enuf. 

If you want voice/cam chat then you can install Gyache: *sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=158490 Download and install the ones which end in _gutsy.deb_


----------



## suyashpandit (Feb 5, 2008)

then what is this?

it will work??

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 5, 2008)

old yahoo msngr as infra mentioned


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 5, 2008)

suyashpandit said:


> then what is this?
> 
> it will work??
> 
> *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895


yes it will.it is the same version @infra_red_dude gave you.go ahead.


----------



## suyashpandit (Feb 5, 2008)

i didnt install any app in ubuntu i am new for linux 

plz give me the detailed steps..

is pidgin is easier to install??

then give the link


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

Pidgin is installed by default
Goto Aplications > Internet > Pidgin


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

^there is absolutely no need of searching and finding link in Ubuntu.
You get ur linux box connected to Internet,
fire up Synaptic manager(in menu SYstem>Admin>SYnaptic) and select pidgin to install.thats it.
again dont search for "exe"'s and  "next,next,next" to be installed on Linux


----------



## suyashpandit (Feb 5, 2008)

prob solved 

another req when i trying to see video in youtube it says additional plugin required i  clicked on it  and installation is also finished  but still it says  "additional plugin required" such like flash players


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

^@suyashupen the synaptic manager when INTERNET is connected and press "reload" button and wait.when finished,install "flashplugin-nonfree".that solves.
you may want to install following packages(do it in night unlimited,if u dont want to download now)

gstreamer0.10-alsa     
           gstreamer0.10-plugins-base

gstreamer0.10-esd               
  gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps
gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg-full         
gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3       
  gstreamer0.10-plugins-really-bad
gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegdemux  
 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegmux     
gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio
gstreamer0.10-gl                  
gstreamer0.10-tools
gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs        
 gstreamer0.10-x
gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
w32codecs                     
  mplayer 
xine-ui 
exaile
rhythmbox
vorbis-tools
mpg321
sun-java6-plugin
mozilla-mplayer
etc
install those packages which are available.

u may also want to edit ur /etc/apt/sources.list to be like below one:

```
# See *help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.
#Repository List based on standard gutsy with many extra packages
# If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
# and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number):
#  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
#  gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key URL use (replace URL with the key address):
#
#  wget -q URL -O- | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key file use (replace FILE with the key file):
#
#  sudo apt-key add FILE

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
deb-src *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse

# Seveas’ packages (GPG key: 1135D466)
# GPG key-file: *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg
deb *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all
deb-src *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all

# Medibuntu - Ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy gibbon"
# GPG key-file: *packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg
deb *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
#deb-src *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free

# Debuntu Ubuntu gutsy packages
# GPG Key: *repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt
deb  *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
#deb-src *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
```
check with urs.


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 5, 2008)

Are usko itna mat darao yaar. Thora dheere dheere batao yaar. Hajam karna muskil ho jayega


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ LOL

Yeah , use Pidgin

also u can try  webmessenger.yahoo.com its cool but it doesnt allow to send files and video/voice chat.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

waiting for banter project(GNOME) for video chat support.


----------



## suyashpandit (Feb 5, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Are usko itna mat darao yaar. Thora dheere dheere batao yaar. Hajam karna muskil ho jayega



he is right
"sab kuch sar ke upar se nikal gaya"

waise ye hai kya


----------



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2008)

All kinds of different codecs and proprietory softwares that you'll need to do your everyday work.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 5, 2008)

suyashpandit said:


> he is right
> "sab kuch sar ke upar se nikal gaya"
> 
> waise ye hai kya


dude just click this ====> ubuntu-restricted-extras


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 5, 2008)

Its not required. Use pidgin. It supports a lot of protocols. So you can be online on Yahoo, Gmail, Hotmail, ICQ, Gadu-Gadu, Jabber, etc, etc, etc, etc....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> dude just click this ====> ubuntu-restricted-extras


Yep OP. The best thing to do. Don't bother about anything. Just click here and everything will be installed: flash, codecs, java all plugins etc. 

Guys.. slow slow.. let him haf the easy way first then you all can get down to the geeky side and show him that all those easy things can be done the hard way too


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 5, 2008)

You can also try Gyachi


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

^well,is that project still alive?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

^^^ kinda yes. The last update was sometime in November. And the current version is much more stable than the prev. one


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 6, 2008)

@suyash-You can even try Kopete. I simply love it!!!!! You can download all the emoticons which you can use on the Windows, in case you are an emoticon freak  It rarely crashes for me.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 6, 2008)

Kopete is simply the best IM Client for Linux out there.
But it depends on too many KDE libs for a Gnome/Xfce user.


----------

